# Rec for Ft. Collins bike shop?



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

I need a recommendation for a good shop in Fort Collins. Short story: I'll be on vacation there starting tomorrow, and have shipped my backup bike (it's waiting for me already! FedEx is great). I just need to have a cassette installed (cassette arrived too late for lbs to install before shipping). Where/who would you take it to?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*couple of ideas*

If all you need is a cassette installed, Lee's is probably the easiest way to go. They are at Harmony and LeMay in south Ft Collins and Laurel west of College near campus. If you need anything more than a cassette installed, I'd drive to Loveland and talk to Peloton Cycles on HiWay 34.

Actually if all you need is a cassette installed or other minor repairs and don't mind driving to Windsor, I'd be happy to help you out. kevintcampbell at yahoo dot com


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*Thanks!*

I was thinking about Lee's anyway, though I don't know how open they are to a visitor showing up with bike, cassette, and chain in hand... Might charge me extra for the insult... My family lives near Recycled Cycles - but that name does not inspire great confidence in me!

I really appreciate your offer, and if I can't make the shop angle work out, you will probably hear from me. I really don't want to put a helpful RBR member out though (or will you work for a 6-pack / similar?). The bike is rideable (or was before I shipped it!), but it's geared for flats (lowest gear combo is 42-21). 

Brian (oppy at sbcglobal dot net)



godot said:


> If all you need is a cassette installed, Lee's is probably the easiest way to go. They are at Harmony and LeMay in south Ft Collins and Laurel west of College near campus. If you need anything more than a cassette installed, I'd drive to Loveland and talk to Peloton Cycles on HiWay 34.
> 
> Actually if all you need is a cassette installed or other minor repairs and don't mind driving to Windsor, I'd be happy to help you out. kevintcampbell at yahoo dot com


----------



## j-dawg (Apr 24, 2004)

*List of shops*

Here are the shops as I know them:

Fort Collins:
Lee's (two locations)
Road 34 -> mostly mtn. but stand up guys
Cycologist -> excellent work, a little pricey

Loveland:
Peloton Cycles -> generally good service with some caveats (see below)
Mtn. High Cyclery -> loyal following (see mtbr.com)

Never had service done at Lee's or Mtn. High. My preference is the Cycologist because he's closest to my house and is a one-man show that can't afford to lose business with a bad service. Road 34 get my mtb service because I bought my Yeti there. A little scatterbrained at times but always get the job done. Peloton is kind of hit and miss. Sometimes you get a job well done and other times you feel they're trying to take advantage of you. I went in right before Memorial Day and they tried to convince me I needed a new chain, cassette, and chain ring, after only 2K miles. I posted here about it and got advice to just try the new chain. I did that (installed myself) and it's been fine ever since. I almost paid Peloton $160 for a repair I didn't need!

Either way, enjoy the riding. It can't be beat. It's supposed to HOT the next week or so.

j


----------



## single track mind (May 26, 2005)

BOppy said:


> I was thinking about Lee's anyway, though I don't know how open they are to a visitor showing up with bike, cassette, and chain in hand... Might charge me extra for the insult... My family lives near Recycled Cycles - but that name does not inspire great confidence in me!
> 
> I really appreciate your offer, and if I can't make the shop angle work out, you will probably hear from me. I really don't want to put a helpful RBR member out though (or will you work for a 6-pack / similar?). The bike is rideable (or was before I shipped it!), but it's geared for flats (lowest gear combo is 42-21).
> 
> Brian (oppy at sbcglobal dot net)


I have a fair compliment of tools in my garage, and live in Fort Collins. I could help you out, too, when are you going to be in town? Maybe we could hook up for a ride.

gkeas at hotmail dot com


----------



## single track mind (May 26, 2005)

single track mind said:


> I have a fair compliment of tools in my garage, and live in Fort Collins. I could help you out, too, when are you going to be in town? Maybe we could hook up for a ride.
> 
> gkeas at hotmail dot com


Sorry, I just learned to read. Disreguard.


----------

